# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Feochromocytoom

## Marcelinovandamme

Hallo, sedert mei 2011 sukkel ik met de gezondheid, constant hevige hoofdpijn en veel te hoge hartslag bij het minste dat ik doe enorm zweten en een hartslag die tot 150 bpm gaat.Verschillende keren opgenomen in Roeselare in het ziekenhuis waar ze allerlei onderzoeken hebben gedaan in totaal zo 15 en in augustus een mbig scan van de total body gedaan hebben en ze ter hoogte van de linker bijnier iets gezien hebben die oplichtte op de foto's. Daar ze in Roeselare niet kunnen opereren hebben ze mij doorverwezen naar UZ in Gent bij Professor Tsjoen. daar moest ik 1 week blijven en werd mijn urine gespaard 2x24 uur uitslag verhoogde waarden en op de gewone ct scan niets te zien.De tweede opname 4 dagen waarvan ik dan 3x 24 uur urine sparen waarvan de waarden weer te hoog waren , maandag onlangs hebben ze nu een PET ct scan genomen met radioactieve stof die ze hebben ingespoten maar heb daar nog geen uitslag van hij ging mij opbellen. Ze zitten blijkbaar met de handen in hun haar daar op de mbig scan duidelijk iets te zien was en op de ct scan niet, nu hebben ze alles opgestuurd ook naar Nijmegen voor een tweede opinie, ze vrezen voor het "FEOCHROMOCYTOOM" maar willen 100% zekerheid voor ze dit kunnen opereren. :Frown: 
Is dit normaal dat alles zolang duurt voor ze dit kunnen lokaliseren ,is er iemand die hetzelfde meemaakt of meegemaakt heb?

----------


## Luuss0404

Over feochromocytoom staan al meerdere ervaringen en een artikel:
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...eochromocytoom
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...eochromocytoom (artikel)
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...eochromocytoom
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...eochromocytoom
* http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...eochromocytoom (meest actieve)
In het artikel staat dat bevestiging moeilijk is, omdat bepaalde waardes gemeten moeten worden tijdens een anval, daarom duurt het waarschijnlijk zo lang voordat ze het kunnen lokaliseren.

----------

